# No more mr nice guy... yep another thread here.



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Alright I'm sure some of you know I don't agree with some of these aspects about it and/ or don't quite understand them but I would like a bit of help here. 

I did mention I had an OSF who had a rough time in a previous relationship in another thread. Well he mentioned he recently, after years of being single, got himself a girlfriend. He also mentioned being the one to make the sacrifices and compromises in the relationship. 

A little back story about him real quick. His ex before this was pregnant with their child and when she was about 2 or three months in.. she decided she would have an abortion out of spite one day because he upset her. This devastated him of course and he broke it off with her after that. 

Well gate and I figured he could benefit from no more mr nice guy. Yes he is gate's friend as well. I recommended he read the book but I'm not quite sure how to explain it to him. I did say it's like anything else... take what you need and leave the rest. 

He said needs are fine but what about wants? I told him that too. So is there any other way I can explain this and any other recommendations for him?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

More then likely yes and by in a moment of spite I don't mean she instantly got an abortion. He did try to talk her out of it and even went so far as going to the abortion clinic himself. His ex would constantly do things to purposely hurt him. This was one of those things.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I have relatives who have had one and yes there are women who it isn't easy for but I also know a few women, not many just an ex friend and my friends ex... who have very little regard for the infant inside. Meaning.. they purposely do things to cause harm to others. My ex friend would constantly engage in physical fights while pregnant. Her attitude was.. eh... I can always have another. Same attitude my friends ex had.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I believe my friend.. lets call him R... Is such a man Mavash.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't understand the lack of empathy in some women either... but I do know those women exist. R was unfortunate enough to have been with one. :/ Which is why I recommended no more mr nice guy for him. I did recommend the five languages of love and his needs/ her needs as well.


----------

